
Show HN: Magical /whiteboard – Live whiteboard meeting with WebRTC audio/video - mmjay
https://magicalmeet.com/whiteboard
======
stefanpie
The title reminded me of Google' Jamboard which was a smart whiteboard/display
targeted for education and cooperations. Does anyone know how successful it
has been or any future plans? I haven't heard anything about it's since it's
announcement nor have I actually seen one in person or in any video other than
Google's promotional videos.

------
egfx
None of this makes sense. Maybe it's just my phone.

